# Number of ADA bathrooms



## hgrimberg (Jul 16, 2018)

We are designing a new restaurant in Honolulu. Our total occupancy load is 233 and our total seating is 176 seats. We know we need a total of 4 toilets. Do we need to have 2 ADA bathrooms, one men's / one women's? Or having just one unisex ADA bathroom is enough and then 2 toilets for the women's bathroom and 1 for the men's bathroom?

Thank you


----------



## RLGA (Jul 16, 2018)

Since Honolulu uses the 2006 IBC, which references the 2003 ANSI A117.1, I'm going to reference the 2010 ADA Standards, since it is more current.

Section 213.2 states, "Where toilet rooms are provided, _*each*_ toilet room shall comply with 603" (Emphasis mine). There is an exception that allows the use of a unisex toilet room in lieu of making each toilet room accessible, but that exception only applies to alterations and historic buildings. 

Therefore, to answer your question: if two restrooms (mens and womens) are provided, both are required to be accessible, with one accessible water closet in an accessible toilet compartment, and one accessible lavatory. Toilet accessories in the accessible toilet compartment and common toilet accessories (i.e., soap dispensers, towel dispensers, waste receptacles, and mirrors) are required to be accessible.


----------



## steveray (Jul 17, 2018)

Also look at 1109 of your IBC>>>>>

1109.2 Toilet and bathing facilities. Each toilet room and
bathing room shall be accessible. Where a floor level is not
required to be connected by an accessible route, the only toilet
rooms or bathing rooms provided within the facility shall
not be located on the inaccessible floor. At least one of each
type of fixture, element, control or dispenser in each accessible
toilet room and bathing room shall be accessible.
Exceptions:
1. In toilet rooms or bathing rooms accessed only
through a private office, not for common or public
use and intended for use by a single occupant, any of
the following alternatives are allowed:
1.1. Doors are permitted to swing into the clear
floor space, provided the door swing can be
reversed to meet the requirements in ICC
A117.1;
1.2. The height requirements for the water closet
in ICC A117.1 are not applicable;
1.3. Grab bars are not required to be installed in a
toilet room, provided that reinforcement has
been installed in the walls and located so as
to permit the installation of such grab bars;
and


----------



## JBI (Jul 17, 2018)

Unisex toilets were mostly intended for remodels where there was not space to create fully accessible separate facilities, or possibly for a small single user toilet room where permitted without separate men's and women's rooms.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 17, 2018)

Unisex as in Gender Neutral should be considered in addition to Separate Men's and Women's.
Considering the number of occupants and where alcoholic beverages are served I would also suggest you double your number of fixtures to avoid long wait time.


----------



## hgrimberg (Jul 17, 2018)

Thank you very much to you all for your help! We really weren't able to find where in the 2010 ADA standards was the response to this question. Thank you!


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 17, 2018)

You can be assured that if you ask, someone will answer (smiling)


----------

